# ? about entry roof



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

> You may think twice about leaving that renering with them without a deposit check.
> 
> I know for sure my drawings were used to get more prices on more than one occasion.


Boy have I been there before. I did a total landscape design and render for one lady that lives close to me. Of course i thought I had the job in the bag, conc. steps, walkway, electrical and sprinkler system , subbing the planting and sod out to my guy. 

Didn't hear from her for a while, drive by the house and another company is out there doing my design down to the last detail.

I didn't even get mad, I was just dejected at myself for being sooo stupid. 

Live and learn.

Andy.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

have her kick it up a notch


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ya know it makes it much easier and nicer to wrap the peak fascia if you install a 1x2 just under the shingle line on the gable


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Ya i know,had a brain fart, HO was a hot blonde


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh ah i see:laughing:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

*finished look*

finished look:thumbsup:


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Andy's drawing is perfect for that house.

The only thing I would do different is line up that bottom edge of roof with the shed over the garage door. This way you could continue that little roof all the way back to the shed roof, and then tie in the gutters together so you won't need a down spout on that side.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thats a good idea:thumbsup:


----------

